# Checking fluid level in a CVT



## kaz1961 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a 2010 Sentra with a CVT tranny. The owners manual doesnt give the procedure for checking the fluid level in the tranny. Is it the same as a regular transmission where the fluid should be checked with the engine running and the tranny in drive or is it different?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a copy from the FSM for checking the fluid level of a CVT:

Fluid level should be checked with the fluid warmed up to 50 to 80°C (122 to 176°F).
1. Check for fluid leakage.
2. With the engine warmed up, drive the vehicle to warm up the
CVT fluid. When ambient temperature is 20°C (68°F), it takes
about 10 minutes for the CVT fluid to warm up to 50 to 80°C
(122 to 176°F).
3. Park the vehicle on a level surface and set the parking brake.
4. With engine at idle, while depressing brake pedal, move the
selector lever throughout the entire shift range and return it to
the “P” position.
5. Press the tab on the CVT fluid level gauge to release the lock
and pull out the CVT fluid level gauge from the CVT fluid charging
pipe.


----------

